# Politics and News > World Affairs >  LONDON: Gun Control Didnt Work, Now Anti-Trump Mayor Tries KNIFE CONTROL

## Big Bird

> <article class="article">                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
> 
> 
> 
>                                                                                                  <header>  *LONDON: Gun Control Didnt Work, Now Anti-Trump Mayor Tries KNIFE CONTROL*
> 
> </header><aside class="mashsb-container mashsb-main mashsb-stretched">
> </aside>London is a mess.
> Crime is at its highest level, rape, murder, and endless acid and knife attacks.
> ...

----------


## Big Bird

So I suppose all the muslims will be sure to obey this new law.  :Geez:

----------

Common (04-09-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

WTF is wrong with people?  Ban guns, and when that doesn't work, ban knives.  Don't they see the real issue here?  Next they will ban all household cleaners so there can be no acid attacks.  Then comes the banning of cars and trucks in many areas.  When will it stop?  Why is it so hard to address the real issue?

----------

Big Bird (04-09-2018)

----------


## Ginger

This is what gun control looks like in Londonistan. 

I've hoped to go there someday to see the sights. Now it's not even possible. No way.

----------

Rutabaga (04-09-2018),teeceetx (04-09-2018)

----------


## Big Bird

> WTF is wrong with people?  Ban guns, and when that doesn't work, ban knives.  Don't they see the real issue here?  Next they will ban all household cleaners so there can be no acid attacks.  Then comes the banning of cars and trucks in many areas.  When will it stop?  Why is it so hard to address the real issue?


The stupidity of this is it will makes things worse. Now the muslims will know they can attack people that can't even carry knives. The muslims will sure as hell not obey the law.

----------

teeceetx (04-09-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

What about screw drivers?  BBQ skewers?  Hammers?  Cricket/baseball bats?  Iron frying pans?  The list goes on and on.....

Deal with the crazy people IMMEDIATELY, to hell with banning implements.  Europe and the US are going to be countries of rubber.  Geez, it really doesn't take a whole lot of brainpower to see this picture.

----------

